# KC best place to survive Nuclear Blast ??



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

No idea as to criteria used when they wrote this story but they say KC has the highest chance of survival out of 200 of the largest metro areas.

Nuclear apocalypse survival: Best place to live is Kansas City, Realtor.com finds | The Kansas City Star

Do escalating tensions with North Korea have you scared of a nuclear apocalypse?

Here's something to soothe your fears: If you're a resident of Kansas City, you have the best shot at survival out of the 200 largest metro areas in the country, according to Realtor.com.

The site analyzed home and property attributes in the cities to determine which was most conducive to enduring nuclear fallout.

If Kim Jong-un or another nuclear-minded world leader ever launched an attack, KC would be the best place to survive because collectively the city has the highest percentage of:

▪ Home listings with a lake or pond (for drinking water)

▪ Listings with a safe room

▪ Listings with a bunker or fallout shelter

▪ Listings with solar panels in case the electrical grid goes dark

▪ Percentage of health care workers

Other factors included: population density, state gun score, and presence of active military, federal government employees or manufacturing workers, which Realtor.com deemed likely targets of a nuclear attack.

"There is no safe place. There are only safer places," Robert Vicino, CEO and founder of the Vivos Group, which sells bunkers, told Realtor.com.

According to the story, KC's metro "has one of the highest rates of housing listings with bunkers or fallout shelters. It also has more than its fair share of homes with basements, as well as those made out of brick - a structure that is better prepared for a nuclear blast."

If zombies ever come to town, though, get out quickly. KC didn't make the site's list of 10 best cities to survive a real-world "Walking Dead" scenario. Wichita was ranked as the seventh-best city, though, so you may not have to drive far.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

IMO, no city would be safe after any attack, anywhere.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The best place to survive a nuclear blast is where it isn't.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it comes to a Nuke war, I sure as hell would not want to be in NOKO.

They know where Kim Loves Dong's bunkers and will clean them out.

Fat boy had better worry where the SSBN's are.

Just one of them will make South Korea an island with NOKO as a causeway to China.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, the likelihood of a nuclear exchange of some sort, be it terrorist, regional, or all out, is moving up on my list of likely threats. Even a cursery look at the headlines should be enough to warrent that a little more attention be paid.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just the fact that this info was put out by a realtor is suspect. Let's instill fear and provide false protection so folks will buy property here. The criteria listed would not be available post nuke,jmo. Its the ol' put your head between your legs and kiss your butt goodbye. Let's be real here, if you live within 100 miles or so of any military installation, that place would be a target, ain't no one gettin out alive for long. Its called MAD.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Common sense in regards to possible targets and their logistics relative to your location, along with an understanding of a safe fallout range, is what you need to understand. I would suggest skipping the realtor "insider tips".

How Close Can You Be to Survive a Nuclear Bomb Blast? - Code Green Prep


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is Lawrence, Kansas, does anybody hear me?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder how many of those "bunkers" are actually storm/tornado shelters.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

doubtful, were is the treasury? how far is that from KC?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a main communication hub is also in the KC area.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Southern Cascades (Ultra Rural Eastern Shasta County ) is as good as it gets


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

KC is a first strike target, who put that list together? It sounds bogus, Kansas City would get blown away in the first round of missiles. IMHO.:vs_unimpressed:


----------

